# Alpha pharma vitex HGH



## harryharry (Dec 7, 2013)

hi

has anyone testet the HGH from Alpha pharma?

is ist good or bad?

is it like hyges or better?

greets

harry


----------



## Alex 76 (Dec 29, 2013)

Harry

Vitex hgh from alpha Pharma is amazing IMO,

A lot of folk get put off from Vitex as it's from India,

This is the only HGH I use now as I'm tired of getting fakes from China,

If the serial numbers check out,

Your boxes are sealed and your vacuum is good you can't really go wrong with Vitex,

Hope this helps


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wowowowow. Two new members look. One asking about a product. The other expressing his undying love for this incredible product. Lmao. Gotta love these threads.


----------



## Alex 76 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry for being a new member,

Obviously that's not allowed,


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Hahahahahaha you've got to be kidding me


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Where do we send the cheque?? Lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

generic GH in fancy packaging. Probably priced at true pharma prices.

i do like AP, but theyre GH..........nah, not on your nelly.


----------



## harryharry (Dec 7, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> generic GH in fancy packaging. Probably priced at true pharma prices.
> 
> i do like AP, but theyre GH..........nah, not on your nelly.


hi

thanks for the only answer that i can need! rest ist spammm....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

harryharry said:


> hi
> 
> thanks for the only answer that i can need! rest ist spammm....


lol, your welcome.

have to remember AP arent pharma grade, just a posh looking UGL, tho still very good. Theyre GH will/could simply be Kefei labelled and packaged in AP colours with highly inflated prices.

original Hygetropins would be a better call.


----------



## harryharry (Dec 7, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, your welcome.
> 
> have to remember AP arent pharma grade, just a posh looking UGL, tho still very good. Theyre GH will/could simply be Kefei labelled and packaged in AP colours with highly inflated prices.
> 
> original Hygetropins would be a better call.


hi,

yes i have buy hygetropin yellowtops with tribal.

next weeks i buy some nordipens too because i dont can buy nordis for the whole year because its very expensive

Greets harry


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

harryharry said:


> hi,
> 
> yes i have buy hygetropin yellowtops with tribal.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't bother with either you mention ..As clubber said Original is getting good reviews


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes only the "Hygene" ones


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Tried it along with most of the other chinese stuff and let me tell you straight what ever you buy from the chinese is always something else from what it's meant to be, it dont matter if it's a phone touch screen from ebay or a mini motorcycle it's **** all **** do your self a big favor and try saizen even at half the dose it's in another league.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

oldskoolcool said:


> Tried it along with most of the other chinese stuff and let me tell you straight what ever you buy from the chinese is always something else from what it's meant to be, it dont matter if it's a phone touch screen from ebay or a mini motorcycle it's **** all **** do your self a big favor and try saizen even at half the dose it's in another league.


Statistically speaking 80% of the raw materials used in the pharma industry in 2013 were coming out of China. We would have been completely fu*ked already if what you said is right.

However, who's seeking low priced goods and spend little for research is having a big chance to get cheated when it comes down to quality.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SvenPowerH said:


> Statistically speaking 80% of the raw materials used in the pharma industry in 2013 were coming out of China. We would have been completely fu*ked already if what you said is right.
> 
> However, who's seeking low priced goods and spend little for research is having a big chance to get cheated when it comes down to quality.


totally agree not everything out of china is bunk but if you are only buying your products on price as many are then expect them to be crap


----------

